# My baby doesn't look like anyone elses baby



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi ya all! I'd like to tell ya a bit about my Pharoah ( he thinks he is the king of the house, hence the name). I've looked at picture after picture and no one's chi looks like mine. :shock: 

He is golden in color except for a bit of white on his feet, has a curled tail and....he has a pink nose and bright yellow eyes!! He is very exotic looking. He was the last one left and no one wanted him because he wasn't the smallest and he doesn't look like a "normal" chi. He weighs in about 5 pounds and is the smartest little dog I have ever seen. He is 6 months old and very loving. Both his parents have chocolate lineage. :lol: 

Has anyone else seen a chi with a curled tail, light eyes and a pink ( not brown) nose??

Soon as I get my camera working I'll take some pics of him to share.


Thanks,
Michele and Pharoah


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:hello1: pictures, pictures! :hello1: :wink: Welcome!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well hello and welcome.
I can't wait for piccy's now


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

it's funny that you named him Pharoah cuz he almost sounds like a pharoah hound! They're a golden color with amber eyes, but much bigger than 5 pounds.

http://www.akc.org/breeds/pharaoh_hound/index.cfm

I have seen chis with curly tails. your baby sounds great! pictures!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't wait to see pictures now


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

He looks like a shrunk down Pharoah hound!!! lol My son and I named him cause he looks like a egyptian dog on a painting or something! We think he looks like Anubis an egyptian dog/god. I wish I could get my camera fixed to post pics. He is very exotic looking. No one wanted him because he looked so different  but thats ok, he's my baby now. He loves being kissed and fawned all over but don't come near me, he is a bit protective of his mommy. :shock: :lol: He was never properly socialized and has been in the breeders house all his life so I'm working on taking him places and showing him things. Like there are other people in the world besides thier family and mine, cars, houses, sights and sounds and smells. 

At least he came to me crate trained and house-broken ( he goes to the door and sits and whines when needing out). After than everything else is easy! He will probly never be a I love everyone type of dog, but thats OK with me. 

When he is sleepy he doesn't try to go to a bed or crate by himself, he will jump up on me and curl up on my chest and lay his head on my shoulder and dose off there. I've only had him a week and he's a complete momma's boy. :angel13:

Woop, there I go gushing! Sorry can't help myself!! :roll: I'm in love! :love10:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: He sounds gorgeous!! I can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He sounds very sweet. It worked out that no one else wanted him... you found your perfect puppy.

I always brag about my dogs; that is what this forum is for He sounds worth gushing about.

I can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Geeeesh.... I can't wait to see this little guy! :wave:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

My Lillie has a pink nose!









And she's a golden colour (; No curly tail though. :wave: He sounds very cute indeed.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, mind you that my camera stinks, but this was the best pic I could get of him.


[/img]


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The pic didn't show up.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

ok, how do you get a pic up??lol


[/img]


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You have to attach the whole line. :wink: 

It'll look like this:

[img]picturetitle


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You can hit "add an attachment"... then "browse"... then "add attachment" then "submit."

-Or-

If you have the photo on photobucket.com, etc., just hit the "img" box once before and after the link.[/img]


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

arrgh i'm getting crazy from curiosity :? 


kisses nat


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok I think I figured it out this time!


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Woah! that came out huge! so sorry!  Does anyone know where I can send a file to and get one of those pretty name tags?? and can make this pic smaller and correct?? lol


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wow. He's gorgeous! I'm impressed.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think he is quite a beautiful guy!! :wink:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow...so unusual, like an albino. What a sweet face :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keep the pics coming xxxx


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks so much! Guess what?? I was mistaken, I looked up his b-day and he is only 4 months old.  Either way he is mommys little booper!


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

he does look like a little pharoah hound! what a unique baby you have! he's beautiful!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He's neat looking!  I can totally understand how you fell in love with him!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

my baby Tico has a curly tail.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Really cute. Great name too.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

he is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Cynaminn (Oct 13, 2005)

He is simply adorable. I can see why you fell in love! Welcome to the forums, you're gonna love it here! :wave:


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

he is very anusual but very cute............i like different
welcome :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love different too , he's so beautiful !! 

kisses nat


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

what a cutie!
my Beenie has light eyes and a pig tail too


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Cute cute cute!!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh how cute! I can't wait to see more pics. He is so unique, no wonder you are so in love with him!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Im all about different/unusual/unique, sooooo all I can say to you is CONGRATS, you are UBER LUCKY! And, beautiful name as well!
I am dying for a pale-eyes chi. WTG!!
 :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

My Chico has a curly tail too. His eyes and nose are dark though.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i think he is adorable and handsome.


----------



## Shelby_S (Nov 23, 2005)

I think he's soooo cute!!!! I can't wait til I get my new baby chi!!!!!


----------

